# GPS-logger iblue 747 e /dev/ttyUSB mancante

## vezzo

Salve a tutti ho un piccolo problema con questo gps logger che contiene un convertitore usb seriale cp2101

io carico il modulo cp2101 e collego il logger, ma non mi crea il device ttyUSB0, non so che pesci pigliare.

L'output di dmesg é:

```
USB Serial support registered for cp2101

usbcore: registered new interface driver cp2101

cp2101: v0.07:Silicon Labs CP2101/CP2102 RS232 serial adaptor driver

hub 5-0:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0020

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: GetStatus port 5 status 001803 POWER sig=j CSC CONNECT

hub 5-0:1.0: port 5, status 0501, change 0001, 480 Mb/s

hub 5-0:1.0: debounce: port 5: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x501

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: port 5 full speed --> companion

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: GetStatus port 5 status 003801 POWER OWNER sig=j CONNECT

usb usb3: wakeup_rh (auto-start)

hub 5-0:1.0: port 5 not reset yet, waiting 50ms

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: GetStatus port 5 status 003802 POWER OWNER sig=j CSC

hub 3-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0002

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: port 1 portsc 0093,00

hub 3-0:1.0: port 1, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

hub 3-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4

usb 3-1: default language 0x0409

usb 3-1: New USB device found, idVendor=0e8d, idProduct=3329

usb 3-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=4, SerialNumber=0

usb 3-1: Product: GPS Receiver

usb 3-1: Manufacturer: MTK

usb 3-1: uevent

usb 3-1: usb_probe_device

usb 3-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 3-1: adding 3-1:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 3-1:1.0: uevent

usbserial_generic 3-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface

usbserial_generic 3-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

usb 3-1: adding 3-1:1.1 (config #1, interface 1)

usb 3-1:1.1: uevent

usbserial_generic 3-1:1.1: usb_probe_interface

usbserial_generic 3-1:1.1: usb_probe_interface - got id

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '004'

hub 5-0:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0020
```

qualcuno mi può aiutare, o almeno indirizzare verso una soluzione???

P.S. ho provato anche ad aggiungere due regole alle regole di udev usate da gpsd:

```
SYSFS{idVendor}=="0e8d", SYSFS{idProduct}=="3329", SUBSYSTEM=="tty", ACTION=="add", KERNEL=="ttyUSB[0-9]*", SYMLINK="gps%n", RUN+="/etc/hotplug/usb/gpsd.hotplug add $root/%k"

SYSFS{idVendor}=="0e8d", SYSFS{idProduct}=="3329", SUBSYSTEM=="tty", ACTION=="remove", KERNEL=="ttyUSB[0-9]*", RUN+="/etc/hotplug/usb/gpsd.hotplug remove $root/%k"
```

ma anche qui nulla da fare

----------

